
RFC3514: The Security Flag in the IPv4 Header (2003) - svenfaw
https://www.ietf.org/rfc/rfc3514.txt
======
matthberg
A very important standard that needs to be implemented immediately! An
application of similar techniques should also be considered for other problem
areas, like a http header tag for a site serving fake news, or a toggle on
Twitter to indicate that an account is a Russian bot.

In all seriousness, it's always fun to see otherwise often dry areas of the
internet joking around.

------
trav4225
Sadly, this can be read as a parody of the idealism that's baked into a lot of
governmental policy... :-)

~~~
syrrim
It can be read as a parody of the idealism baked into many RFCs. People won't
do as you tell them just because you put MUST in all caps...

------
Gaelan
Note: this was an April fools day joke.

~~~
jsjohnst
Surprising this isn’t the top comment and comments made afterwards which
seemingly don’t acknowledge that fact are ranked higher.

